

Steve Jobs and Bill Gates Together at D5 Conference 2007 - nirajan
http://vidinterest.com/video/4767/the-interview-with-steve-jobs-and-bill-gates-one-of-the-most
The interview with Steve Jobs and Bill Gates, one of the most important moments in the recent history of computing. A great teaching for people who love Apple and people who love
======
anuragramdasan
This is a remarkable conversation. Never gets too old to watch.

Also I like how Steve Jobs tries to play down all the questions that he is
asked about Microsoft.

~~~
davcj
Yes, this conversation motivates me a lot

------
davcj
Both are my heros !!

